# Tahoe options:  Ritz, Grand Residence or Timber Lodge?



## gowarty (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all.  Looking for a late summer get away to Tahoe for my family and we've never been to the area.  We just want to explore the area and have a relaxing time.  

Was looking at the 3 options of the Ritz, GR and Timber Lodge?  Any recommendations in terms of accommodations and location.  I'm assuming the Ritz should be a step up in terms of luxury but TUG feedback always welcome.  Also, are any of them centrally located to other things in town or a car ride away? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 20, 2014)

We really enjoyed the Grand Residence.  Timber Lodge was also awesome, but Timber was a step up in my opinion.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jul 20, 2014)

The Ritz is probably THE nicest property in all of Tahoe.  I have not stayed there, just been there a few times.  Best overall experience if you are looking the best in luxury.   It is a bit off the beaten path, though.  

The Grand Residence (where I own) and the Timber Lodge are both more convenient, but are also "in town" as opposed to more rural.  More dining options within walking or a 5 minute drive and things to do, but also, they are "in town".  

I prefer the Grand Residence, but I'm biased.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 20, 2014)

The Ritz is in Northstar which is on the north side of the lake.  We own at Timber Lodge but usually stay at Ritz for the first week and Timber Lodge the second week depending on season.

In the summertime, Northstar is less crowded than the south shore.  The south is usually packed on weekends with California weekenders.

Both are great locations. Grand Residence unit layouts are all over the map and some don't even have dedicated laundry facilities in the units so we don't stay there.

FT


----------



## jeepie (Jul 21, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The Ritz is in Northstar which is on the north side of the lake.  We own at Timber Lodge but usually stay at Ritz for the first week and Timber Lodge the second week depending on season.
> 
> In the summertime, Northstar is less crowded than the south shore.  The south is usually packed on weekends with California weekenders.
> 
> ...


To build on that, actually the RC is probably 20 minutes by car to the lake, while the others are maybe a 5 minute walk. The Ritz is in the midst of the Northstar Ski Resort (mid-mountain), so it has many trees and hikes right out the door. You can take a gondola down to the "village" which has a skating rink and a few restaurants. This "village" is perhaps a  small cut above the "village" which is surrounded by the Grand Residence Club. The advantage of TL and GRC is the nearby casinos, for those who are interested. The neighborhood surrounding TL and GRC is a bit sketchy by comparison. 
They are all good for ski access, but I think you're asking about summer.
Ymmv.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

> The neighborhood surrounding TL and GRC is a bit sketchy by comparison.



I'm surprised to hear you say that.  It's in the middle of a good size resort area with the gondola, shopping, and dining, and on one side is Harrahs, and on the other side, an upscale shopping center.  What did you find sketchy?

The Ritz looks great, but it's not at Lake Tahoe - it has a Truckee address.


----------



## hintok (Jul 21, 2014)

I always stay at the Timber Lodge or Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (may be in the middle of remodeling.)  My room at the LTVR had a view of the Lake filtered by the pine trees.  The smell was so good, I never closed the window.  I also like the Wyndham/WorldMark South Shore in Zephyr Cove.  None of these are in bad locations.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say that.  It's in the middle of a good size resort area with the gondola, shopping, and dining, and on one side is Harrahs, and on the other side, an upscale shopping center.  What did you find sketchy?
> 
> The Ritz looks great, but it's not at Lake Tahoe - it has a Truckee address.


Denise, with all due respect, it's not what I "did" find sketchy. I know South Lake Tahoe quite well, even spent our honeymoon there a loooong time ago. Some of the casinos are a bit long in the tooth, at least one is in bankruptcy (not for the first time), the original cabins in the neighborhood were fine for the 40's, 50's, 60's, etc., but the gentrification process is proceeding haltingly. The recovery post-2008 has been slower than hoped.
I'm not sure what referring to a Truckee address has to do with helping the OP decide among the choices. I believe I indicated the RCC is maybe 20 minutes from the lake. I was trying to help the OP compare and contrast the two areas.
I own at TL, so I obviously have put some money on the line there. For the record, the location is fine, especially for ski season, where the gondola is right outside the door. My comments were intended to provide some insights (and yes, opinions) about the OP's alternatives for the late summer. 
As I said, ymmv! Cheers.
Eta: I have 4 reservations at TL and 2 at RCC in the next 9 months, so obviously I am not trying to trash either area


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jul 21, 2014)

jeepie said:


> ome of the casinos are a bit long in the tooth, at least one is in bankruptcy (not for the first time), the original cabins in the neighborhood were fine for the 40's, 50's, 60's, etc., but the gentrification process is proceeding haltingly. The recovery post-2008 has been slower than hoped.



Some of us hold out hope that the "hole" development will continue.  The retail space in front of the TL has just been completed though I don't think they have even signed tenants yet. 

Many, I hold out a bit of hope that a small conference/retreat facility will be completed on the grounds of the "hole". 

IMHO, the neighborhood around the GRC and the TL is great.  It is a mix of "old South Tahoe" and redeveloped South Lake Tahoe.  I would not have used the term "sketchy" since I use that to describe an area that is less than safe.  If you discount the snowboarders walking to the gondola...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

I understand exactly what you are saying about some of the older areas of South Shore, but you said "the _neighborhood surrounding_ TL and GRC is a bit sketchy."   In my opinion, the redeveloped area around the Marriott is the nicest part of the South Shore strip.  

To me, "sketchy" means a run down area where you might not want to go out at night - I don't think that describes the Marriott area.  Now, if you said the Ritz is newer and more upscale, I'd agree with that.

I mentioned that the Ritz is in Truckee, because the OP asked about a vacation in Lake Tahoe.  Truckee just isn't Lake Tahoe.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jul 21, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Both are great locations. Grand Residence unit layouts are all over the map and some don't even have dedicated laundry facilities in the units so we don't stay there.



The GRC is what happens when you put a group of architects in a room with a drafting program and a keg of beer.  Someone told me the property has 50+ unique floor plans.  

And, *none* of the GRC units have in-unit washers/dryers except those designated as Penthouse units.  (The Penthouses are quite, quite nice.)  There is usually a washer/dryer room within about 100 feet down the hall of most units.  Which is why you will see me walking down the hall in sweats, curlers, and my bunny slippers with a garbage bag full of laundry.     Just kidding... I don't have bunny slippers.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol
With several snowboarders in the family, what can I say?
I meant no offense to anyone by using the term "sketchy." There ARE, however, many buildings nearby that could use a remodel, paint, or demolition. Ok, now I've really offended someone I guess.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I mentioned that the Ritz is in Truckee, because the OP asked about a vacation in Lake Tahoe.  Truckee just isn't Lake Tahoe.



While the Ritz Carlton has a Truckee post office designation, it is not in the City of Truckee. 

Its also a stretch to say that Northstar is not in "Lake Tahoe."


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

If the OP just wants a nice Mountain Vacation, in a beautiful location, the Ritz may be perfect for them - but per Mapquest, the Ritz is about 10 miles from Lake Tahoe.  It just depends on what they are looking for.

I think the Hyatt is the best North Shore choice, because it is on the lake.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2014)

We stayed at the Residence Club once right next to the ski lift plus you could walk to several restaurants and the lake wasn't far.  All very convenient.  You can take the gondolas up in the summer too.  

The resort itself is beautiful and the staff was wonderful and knew everyone by name.  The Timber Lodge is also very nice so both would be great to stay at.  The closest casino wasn't right next door so that was no problem either.

We always preferred Incline and would ski at Northstar but you had to drive to get there.  I still prefer the private beaches in Incline as they were never crowded.  The beach at South Lake Tahoe was very crowded and it wasn't even summer yet but it was a holiday week-end.

If you do not like crowds, I would stay at the Ritz Carlton in Northstar.  It is a beautiful area but Lake Tahoe is special.


----------



## gowarty (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for all of the comments so far.  It's great to get input from folks that have been at each resort or at least know about them.  We will be using DC points for our stay, so it will be one of the MVC or Ritz Residence property instead of other hotels (and it's the Ritz Residence, not the hotel).

I'll keep doing more research, but it's sounding like if I want more town activities walking/short drive or walking to the Lake, it would be GR or Timber.  If we want more luxury and quietness, Ritz might be the way to go.  The perils of pros and cons.  

Thanks again everyone.  And keep the comments coming.


----------



## nakyak (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a Ritz member ( for about 2 more months) and if I am going to Tahoe I prefer Timber Lodge.  The reason is location.  I also like the Fire N Ice restaurant.  No doubt the property at the Ritz is nicer but you can't beat the location of Timber Lodge.

You may also want to consider the Ritz now.  Who knows IF you will have another chance to stay there considering all the Ritz members are voting Marriott out one property at a time.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jul 21, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> You may also want to consider the Ritz now.  Who knows IF you will have another chance to stay there considering all the Ritz members are voting Marriott out one property at a time.



Just curious....  Are Ritz members voting Marriott resorts out?  Or voting them out entirely as their property manager?   I thought Marriott owned the Ritz brand now.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 21, 2014)

SnowDogDad said:


> Just curious....  Are Ritz members voting Marriott resorts out?  Or voting them out entirely as their property manager?   I thought Marriott owned the Ritz brand now.



To clarify, its the Ritz Carlton Destination Club which has nothing to do with the Ritz Carlton Hotel company or the Ritz Carlton Residences.

Several RC DC properties have voted to align themselves with Timbers Resorts for the ongoing management of the properties.  

FT


----------

